# Websites for High Quality Protein Powder



## slicwilly2000 (Jan 2, 2020)

In the past I've bought in store, vitacost, bodybuilding.com or amazon.  I'm looking for websites that have the highest quality protein powder.  It has to blend though.  The one I have right now tastes like yogurt and doesn't blend.  I won't buy that one again.  Please throw out any websites you order from.  I bought from bodybuilding.com years ago.  Is it still reliable or is there something better?  

Slic.


----------



## Trump (Jan 2, 2020)

Myprotein by far the best and most cost effective. Right now there is 45% off everything, use the code FIT


----------



## Spongy (Jan 2, 2020)

Myprotein, true nutrition, 1st phorm, and redcon1


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 2, 2020)

It would help if you defined what "best quality" means to you.

There's a lot of both subjective and objective elements to protein quality. Helping us understand what your important criteria are will go a long way.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 2, 2020)

I just buy from vitamin shoppe. It’s on auto order, 10lbs shows up every once in a while. I drink a shake a day.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 2, 2020)

If you are really interested in a company that fits the criteria of high  quality, look up Nutrabio. Google their direct website.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 2, 2020)

myprotein is good. ordered about 6 different flavors the other day just to have some variety for the hell of it, mix and match.


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 2, 2020)

Don't use buttermilk..!!


----------



## Viduus (Jan 2, 2020)

The guy behind true nutrition is a wealth of knowledge. Good company to support.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Viduus said:


> The guy behind true nutrition is a wealth of knowledge. Good company to support.



Their pumpkin pie favor is really good too. All their flavors mix up really well.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 2, 2020)

This reminds me of that time we all got scammed on gold standard whey. I’m still sore from that.


----------



## Trump (Jan 2, 2020)

only the idiots got scammed



Thatgoodfellow said:


> This reminds me of that time we all got scammed on gold standard whey. I’m still sore from that.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 3, 2020)

Viduus said:


> The guy behind true nutrition is a wealth of knowledge. Good company to support.



Dante is the man.  He's saved my ass a couple times lol


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Of all the different types I have tried over the years I would say protein powder from goat milk felt the best.  I tried searching for it on bb.com and couldn't navigate the site.

Slic.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 3, 2020)

https://nkdnutrition.com/collections/protein-powder

My goto when I want to get naked....


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 3, 2020)

Slice, they have a Naked Goat product, never tried it as I normally dont like to mess with goats, those ****ers get mean sometimes....


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Price is right in line with what I have paid too.  About $2 a serving.  Do you have any discount codes?

Slic.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Looking at either the goat protein or the collagen one.  Those two had the best energy.

Slic.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 3, 2020)

No coupons, I dont see them do 2 many sales either.....


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 3, 2020)

What ever happened to the origianl guys years back with the original True Protein website?

Dogshit and his buddy

Donte I think one's name was.


----------



## bprice (Jan 3, 2020)

I Have been using Primeval Labs and Nutra Bio. They have some great flavors and can find them on sale often enough.


----------



## lastcaress83 (Jan 3, 2020)

Depends on which side of the pond you're on, I reckon. I like bulksupplements.com, good experiences with their whey isolate and micellar casein. I don't F-with flavors much, just some erythritol and vanilla extract if anything.


----------



## CJ (Jan 3, 2020)

I wanted zero flavor added, so I went with Now Sports whey isolate. There are no additives/fillers at all, just 100% whey. Tastes like cardboard, but I get flavor from Gatorade powder I add to it, amount of which varies per workout.

I believe it's about $45 for a 5lb tub, which is 81 servings at 25g of protein each.

They also have flavored ones, but that's not what I wanted, so can't speak to them.


----------



## Viduus (Jan 5, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> What ever happened to the origianl guys years back with the original True Protein website?
> 
> Dogshit and his buddy
> 
> Donte I think one's name was.



Thats who I was posting about. S
They switched to TrueNutrition since you can get oatmeal and random stuff like beta-alanine etc..


----------

